# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch tết 2013 - Du lich tet 2013

## thietht

*Du lịch tết 2013* - Khách du lịch có nhiều lựa chọn hơn cho những chuyến du lịch đầu năm: từ những điểm đến trong nước đến nước ngoài, những chuyến đi ngắn ngày đến dài ngày. Một vài lưu ý dành cho bạn khi du lịch trong dịp tết.

*Đi theo tour*

Theo thông tin từ các công ty du lịch, tính đến thời điểm hiện tại nhiều tour khởi hành dịp Tết Quý Tỵ 2013 vẫn còn nhận khách. Bạn có thể liên hệ các công ty du lịch để đặt tour. Tuy nhiên cũng cần lưu ý:

- Nên đặt tour tại các công ty du lịch uy tín, tin cậy.

- Tham khảo chương trình tour, giá tour trên báo hoặc Internet để có sự so sánh, đối chiếu về chương trình, giá cả, dịch vụ. Chú ý: cần xem kỹ phần dịch vụ bao gồm và không bao gồm trong giá tour để tránh những hiểu lầm đáng tiếc.

*Đi tự túc*

_* Phương tiện:_

- Cần lên kế hoạch, mua vé máy bay, tàu, xe, đặt khách sạn càng sớm càng tốt vì chi phí các dịch vụ này thường tăng lên vào cận tết, thậm chí “cháy” vé, hết phòng.

- Xe máy là phương tiện di chuyển tiện lợi và tiết kiệm. Tuy nhiên nếu chọn xe máy làm phương tiện di chuyển cần phải lưu ý đến các vấn đề an toàn trên đường đi.

- Nếu đi theo nhóm có thể thuê ôtô để đi lại.

_* Lưu trú:_

Thời điểm này, khi liên hệ đặt phòng dịp tết tại các điểm du lịch (đặc biệt những điểm đến đông khách) bạn thường được trả lời hết phòng hoặc được báo giá rất cao. Để đặt được phòng trong dịp tết với giá tốt, du khách có thể liên hệ các công ty du lịch hoặc đặt phòng trên các website đặt phòng trực tuyến.

_* Ăn uống:_

- Những ngày đầu năm, tại nhiều địa phương các dịch vụ ăn uống vẫn chưa mở cửa, vì vậy thức ăn mang theo là điều cần thiết (đặc biệt mồng 1 và mồng 2 tết).

- Có thể tham khảo trên sách báo, Internet hoặc bạn bè để biết thêm các điểm ăn uống uy tín, tránh xa các điểm ăn uống kém uy tín.

_* Điểm đến:_

** Với các gia đình du lịch sum họp:

- Chọn những điểm đến phát triển về dịch vụ du lịch sẽ thuận lợi hơn nếu điểm đến ở nước ngoài và không phải quốc gia đón tết theo âm lịch. Nếu du lịch trong nước thì nên chuẩn bị một số đồ ăn dự trữ phòng trường hợp hạn chế các dịch vụ dành cho khách nhân dịp tết.

** Đi “bụi” trong nước:

- Các điểm đến ưa thích với người dân phía Bắc vẫn lại là Tây Bắc qua các địa danh lẫy lừng: Điện Biên, Sơn La, cực tây Apachải, Lai Châu, Lào Cai, Hà Giang, tây Nghệ An... Đây là những điểm đến hấp dẫn vào mùa xuân bởi cảnh sắc thiên nhiên và cuộc sống còn khá hoang sơ của người dân tộc thiểu số. Ở các vùng đất này, vài chai rượu, bánh chưng, bao thuốc lá mang từ dưới xuôi luôn là cầu nối thân thiện với người dân bản địa. Tương tự, ở khu vực phía Nam vẫn là Nha Trang, Đà Lạt... do thời tiết tương đối dễ chịu, mát mẻ so với khu vực Đông Nam bộ và TP.HCM.

- Cần chuẩn bị lương thực dự trữ, đồ ăn khô khi rơi vào cảnh không biết... ăn gì, ngủ đâu.

** Đi “bụi” ở nước ngoài:

- Nên có một lịch trình sơ bộ cho gia đình, bạn bè ở nhà biết kẻo tết đến mọi người lại cuống quýt tìm xem bạn ở đâu.

- Nếu điểm đến là Trung Quốc, Hàn Quốc, Mông Cổ (các quốc gia đón tết âm lịch như VN) thì những lưu ý về đồ ăn, chỗ ngủ cần phải được quan tâm kỹ tại mỗi điểm đến. Không mải vui chơi mà quên mất những điều kiện căn bản cho chuyến đi.

*Điểm Du Lịch Tết Quý Tỵ Hấp Dẫn Nhất 2013*

*Hồ Chí Minh*

>> _Những chương trình lễ hội đón mới 2013 tại TPHCM_

>>_ Lễ hội Đường sách Tết Quý Tỵ 2013 tại TPHCM_

* Cao nguyên đá Đồng Văn*

 

Cao nguyên trải rộng thuộc tỉnh Hà Giang  này được công nhận là một trong số ít những công viên địa chất toàn cầu  với các núi đá có tuổi khác nhau từ cách đây 400 – 600 triệu năm. Tới  vùng đất này, du khách không chỉ được chiêm ngưỡng địa thế núi non hiểm  trở, thác đá, hang động, nhũ đá mà còn được tìm hiểu bản sắc các dân tộc  vùng cao độc đáo. Đây cũng là một trong những lộ trình du lịch mới đang  được phát triển mạnh thời gian gần đây.

* Quảng Bình*



Biển xanh Nhật Lệ trải dài, các khu resort, và đặc biệt là di sản thế  giới vườn quốc gia Phong Nha – Kẻ Bảng… Có thể nói thiên nhiên đã rất ưu  đãi dải đất miền Trung này. Du khách đến Quảng Bình có thể tắm biển,  tắm nắng, khám phá rừng rậm và nếm các món ngon: bánh bột lọc tôm sông,  cua ghẹ tươi thơm lừng.

* Sapa*

Nằm cách thủ đô Hà Nội 376km, Sapa  là một thị trấn vùng cao thu hút du khách trong và ngoài nước mỗi dịp  nghỉ lễ. Không khí mát mẻ với nhiều danh thắng thiên nhiên lay động lòng  người như Hàm Rồng, thác Bạc, cổng trời, bãi đá cổ..., Sapa thực sự là  điểm dừng chân lý tưởng cho mọi người, từ những cặp đôi đang yêu tới  những nhóm bạn bè đông đúc.




Du khách có có thể đi thăm bản Tả Phìn, mua thổ cẩm của người dân tộc và nếm thử các món đặc sản Sapa thơm ngon khó cưỡng.

* Đà Nẵng*

Thành phố Đà Nẵng  cũng là lựa chọn không tồi cho những ai yêu thích biển. Đà Nẵng có biển  xanh Mỹ Khê trải dài, chợ Hàn, chợ Cồn bán nhiều đặc sản thơm ngon như:  cá, tôm, mực khô, thịt bò, nai khô, bò viên…

 
 
Ngoài ra, từ Đà Nẵng, du khách có thể khởi hành đến với nhiều điểm du  lịch hấp dẫn như phố cổ Hội An, đỉnh Bà Nà, cù lao Chàm nắng gió…

*Vân Đồn*


 
Đến với thành phố biển Vân Đồn, du khách được đi thăm vịnh Bái Tử Long  xanh thẳm, tham gia nhiều hoạt động thể thao bổ ích: chèo thuyền Kayak,  đi ca nô, chơi bóng chuyền bãi biển…Vân Đồn được biết đến là quần thể  biển đảo có những dạng địa chất kỳ thú, đa dạng sinh học, dễ dàng thu  hút du khách thích tìm hiểu, khám phá. Biển Vân Đồn cũng có nhiều hải  sản quý và các bãi tắm đẹp: Quan Lạn, Ngọc Vừng…

*Đà Lạt*



Nhắc đến Đà Lạt  là người ta nhắc đến cả chục cái tên mỹ miều: thành phố ngàn thông,  thành phố ngàn hoa, thành phố mù sương, thành phố mùa xuân. Chỉ riêng  cái tên đã nói lên sức quyến rũ vô bờ của thành phố cao nguyên này.  Không khí trong lành, khung cảnh nên thơ là những gì du khách được  thưởng thực tại đây. Đặc biệt, những ai yêu thích chụp ảnh sẽ không thất  vọng khi chụp lại cảnh sương mù bảng lảng trên đỉnh Lang Biang, và rất  nhiều cảnh đẹp khác như thác Đantala, thiền viện Trúc Lâm, hồ Than Thở…

*Nha Trang* 

Với nhiều bãi biển trải dài, Nha Trang  từ lâu đã trở thành điểm du lịch sáng giá cũng như nơi tổ chức các hoạt  động lớn của Việt Nam. Du khách tới đây được tham quan vịnh Nha Trang  có 19 hòn đảo lớn nhỏ rải rác với hệ sinh thái điển hình, quý hiếm, các  rặng san hô, rừng ngập mặn ở Hòn Mun, Hòn Nhiểu, Hòn Tằm…



Với những ai thích mua sắm những mặt hàng lưu niệm, hải sản có thể ghé  vào chợ Đầm. Ở trong thành phố, khách du lịch được khám phá các danh  thắng: chùa Long Sơn, nhà thờ Chánh tòa Kito Vua, Biệt thự Cầu Đá của  vua Bảo Đại, Thác Bà và nếm thử những đặc sản Nha Trang ngon miễn chê như: yến sào, bánh canh, nhum…

----------


## thietht

Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng - Sơn Trà - Cù Lao Tràm - Hội An - Bà Nà - Hải Vân - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 3.850.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Huế - Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội (5 ngày 4 đêm) - Giá 3.650.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh - Đà Lạt - Tp. Hồ Chí Minh (3 ngày 2 đêm ) - Giá từ 1.450.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh - Ninh Chữ - Vịnh Vĩnh Hy - Tp. Hồ Chí Minh (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 1.288.000 - 1.545.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc - Tp.HCM - Hà Nội (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 2.950.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tp.HCM - Phan Thiết - Đồi Cát Bay - Suối Hồng - Tp.HCM (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá từ 812.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tp. HCM - Nha Trang -  Vinpearl - Tp.HCM (3 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá 1.400.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Tp.HCM - Singapore - Malaysia - Tp.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) - Giá 12.789.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tp.HCM - Campuchia (Siêm Riệp - Phnôm Pênh) - Tp.HCM (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 3.300.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tp.HCM - Thái Lan - Tp.HCM  (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 9.950.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## hangnt

*Hội An tổ chức Hội Tết cổ truyền dân tộc 2013*

Từ ngày 2-16/2/2013, tại thành phố Hội An diễn ra Hội Tết cổ truyền dân tộc Quý Tỵ 2013. Theo đó, các hoạt động của Hội Tết gồm: Hội thi đèn lồng lần thứ 5 và Hội đón giao thừa - bắn pháo hoa, khai mạc từ 22h đêm Giao thừa tại sân khấu vườn tượng và quảng trường sông Hoài, Hội hoa xuân tại các cung đường trung tâm thành phố từ 24 đến 29 tháng Chạp. Ngày hội bánh Tết vì người nghèo sẽ diễn ra ngày 26 - 27 tháng Chạp năm Nhâm Thìn tại Bảo tàng Hội An.


Bên cạnh đó, còn có các hoạt động khác như: Thi và trưng bày cây, hoa, đá cảnh; thi Thời trang nét xuân; Thi và trưng bày câu đối Xuân; đua ghe ngang... Ngoài ra, UBND thành phố sẽ thường xuyên tổ chức có chọn lọc các trò chơi dân gian, hiện đại trong những ngày hội Tết

_Theo info_

----------


## hangnt

*Hẹn hò cuối năm tại Hanoi Flea Market lần thứ ba*

*Ngày 30/12, phiên chợ trời được mong đợi những ngày cuối năm của các bạn trẻ mê sáng tạo, thích đồ vintage vừa đẹp vừa rẻ sẽ diễn ra tại 27/52 Tô Ngọc Vân.*



Chủ các gian hàng đều là các bạn trẻ mê kinh doanh, thích sáng tạo. Ảnh: Linh Phạm.
Theo thông báo từ ban tổ chức Hanoi Flea Market, phiên chợ ngày 30/12 sẽ diễn ra từ 9h đến 19h. Riêng từ 15h đến 19h sẽ có chương trình ca nhạc và các hoạt động nghệ thuật khác.

Các bao túi dùng để đựng đồ sẽ hoàn toàn bằng giấy, có thể tái chế, thân thiện với môi trường. Tuy nhiên hội chợ không có chỗ để xe, bạn sẽ phải tự bảo quản hoặc gửi tại chợ gần đấy với giá khá "chát", từ 10.000 đến 20.000 đồng/xe máy và 50.000 - 100.000 đồng/ôtô. Vé vào cửa là 20.000 đồng/người nếu mua sớm, giá vé mua tại cửa trong ngày 30/12 là 30.000 đồng/người, miễn phí cho trẻ em dưới 10 tuổi.



Đây cũng là dịp các nhóm bạn cùng tụ tập đi chơi trong dịp nghỉ Tết dương lịch. Ảnh: Linh Phạm.
Xuất phát từ ý tưởng ban đầu "3R - Mở tủ vì môi trường", phiên chợ trời đầu tiên đã được mở vào tháng 3 năm nay với tên gọi Hanoi Flea Market, với cách thức gần giống các phiên chợ bán đồ cũ ở nước ngoài. Đây không chỉ là nơi mà người mua tìm thấy những món đồ với giá hời mà còn vô số những mặt hàng thiết kế, trang trí nội thất, handmade của những thương hiệu trẻ với giá cả phải chăng.

Lần thứ 2 Hanoi Flea Market được tổ chức tại ngõ 264 Âu Cơ hồi tháng 5 quy tụ hơn 30 gian hàng với nhiều món đồ độc đáo như quần áo vintage, xà phòng handmade, sách ngoại văn, xe đạp và cả những món đồ trang trí thú vị... Ngoài ra còn những gian hàng của người nước ngoài quanh khu vực Hồ Tây cũng thu hút sự chú ý của các bạn trẻ bởi sự mới lạ, độc đáo.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------


## hangnt

*Đón tết trên đất Cố Đô - tại sao không?*

*Người Huế đón Tết theo cách riêng. Du xuân đất cố đô, du khách không nên bỏ qua những điểm đặc sắc nhất của Tết Huế. Đó là những địa danh, những hoạt động đón năm mới tưng bừng của người dân nơi đây.* 

*Chợ hoa Tết từ sau ngày 23 tháng Chạp*

Từ sau 23 tháng Chạp, người dân quanh vùng chở hoa bày bán dọc bờ bắc sông Hương, công viên Nghinh Lương Đình, Trung tâm VHTT tỉnh, phố đi bộ Nguyễn Đình Chiểu. Đó là hoa huệ Nguyệt Biều, hoa cúc Bãi Dâu, thược dược Phú Thượng, hoa mai Dương Xuân…



Chợ hoa Tết ở Huế

Ở Phong Điền còn có chợ mai xuân Điền Hòa và Hội hoa xuân. Tất cả tạo nên một không gian hoa rất riêng, đặc trưng cho xứ Huế. Khoảng chục năm nay, đi dạo chợ Hoa đã trở thành một thói quen không thể thiếu đối với người Huế và du khách mỗi khi Tết về trên mảnh đất cố đô.

*Chợ 30 Tết*

Ngày 30 Tết, các gia đình ở Huế phải chuẩn bị cho mâm cơm cúng tất niên ngày cuối năm, sắm sửa các mặt hàng bánh mứt, thực phẩm chuẩn bị cho mấy ngày Tết nên lượng người đi mua sắm Tết tại các chợ đầu mối trên địa bàn TP. Huế, các chợ vùng quê tăng gấp đôi, gấp ba ngày thường.

Đến các chợ trong dịp này, du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng những nét đặc trưng của văn hóa Tết xứ Huế như tranh thờ làng Sình, hoa giấy Thanh Tiên, bánh tét làng Chuồn…

*Bắn pháo bông đêm Giao Thừa*

Đúng 0 giờ, 0 phút, 0 giây, pháo bông sẽ rực sáng trên bầu trời Đại Nội, tạo nên một cảnh sắc vô cùng tráng lệ. Du khách có thể cùng hòa vào dòng người dân xứ Huế để ngắm vẻ đẹp “có một không hai” trong năm này và lưu giữ cho riêng mình những tấm hình, thước phim kỷ niệm đáng nhớ.

*Lên chùa lễ Phật ngày mùng 1 Tết*

Vào những ngày Tết, vạn vật đâm chồi nảy lộc, hoa nở rộ đủ sắc màu làm cho những ngôi chùa Huế như chốn bồng lai tiên cảnh. Ngoài việc đi chùa để cầu sức khỏe, may mắn và làm ăn thịnh vượng, du khách còn có thể tham quan cảnh trí của chùa ngày xuân, thưởng thức trà bánh, xin chữ đầu năm.



Đi lễ chùa đầu năm

Một số ngôi chùa du khách nên đến viếng thăm ở Huế ngày Tết là chùa Thiên Mụ, chùa Từ Đàm, chùa Diệu Đế, chùa Huyền Không Sơn Thượng…

*Xem đua ghe ngày mùng 2 Tết*

Người Huế thường chọn ngày mùng 2 Tết để tổ chức cuộc đua ghe. Bấy giờ, những chiếc ghe đủ màu sắc, từ các thôn làng tập hợp về một quãng sông để tranh tài. Hai bên bờ sông, dân chúng tụ tập đông đúc, luôn miệng hò reo cổ vũ cho đội nhà trong tiếng trống dồn dập, náo nức. Cuộc đua kéo dài từ sáng cho đến tận xế chiều.



Đua ghe trên sông Hương

Đua ghe là một trong những là trò giải trí lâu đời, có mặt ở Huế từ buổi đầu người Việt theo chân các chúa Nguyễn vào Nam mở cõi. Đến xem đua ghe, du khách có thể thụ hưởng thêm một nét văn hóa độc đáo của Huế trong những ngày Tết Âm lịch.

*Đi chơi chợ Gia Lạc ngày mùng 3 Tết*

Đây là một phiên chợ đặc biệt, chứa đựng nhiều nét đẹp văn hóa, ứng xử của người dân Huế. Chợ mỗi năm chỉ họp đúng ba ngày Tết. Người ta đến chợ không phải vì nhu cầu mua bán, mà vì thói quen, vì một tập tục đẹp đã có từ lâu đời. Họ lấy vui, lấy việc cầu may làm chính nên ai nấy đều ăn mặc chỉnh tề, sang trọng, đặc biệt là việc đi lại, nói năng trao đổi với nhau đều ý tứ, lịch thiệp. Họ không tranh luận, không to tiếng như các phiên chợ trong năm. Đó là tinh thần mong muốn sự hoà đồng, tốt đẹp trong các mối quan hệ xã hội mỗi khi năm mới đến.



Chợ xuân Gia Lạc

*Nhiều lễ hội hấp dẫn* 

Từ mùng 1 Tết cho đến rằm tháng Giêng, ở Thừa Thiên – Huế có hàng loạt lễ hội như: lễ hội đu tiên ở Điền Hòa (huyện Phong Điền) và thị trấn Sịa, xã Quảng Thọ (huyện Quảng Điền); lễ hội cầu ngư ở thị trấn Lăng Cô (huyện Phú Lộc) và ở Thuận An (huyện Phú Vang); hội vật làng Sình (huyện Phú Vang) và lễ hội vật làng Thủ Lễ ở thị trấn Sịa; lễ hội đền Huyền Trân ở phường An Tây, TP Huế…



Lễ hội vật làng Thủ Lễ

*Thưởng thức ẩm thực ngày Tết xứ Huế*

Trong những ngày Tết, những khách sạn, nhà hàng ở Huế đều có một hệ thống ẩm thực chay – mặn để du khách lựa chọn, tạo điều kiện cho du khách đón một cái Tết Âm lịch đầm ấm như ở nhà.



Bánh tét làng chuồn - Huế

Mặn thì có bánh tét làng Chuồn, dưa món, giò heo bó, nem chả, hành muối, kiệu chua…; ngọt thì đủ loại mứt bánh: mứt gừng, mứt dừa, mứt khoai lang, mứt bí đao, mứt hạt sen, mứt me, mứt cốc, mứt xoài, bánh in, bánh thuẫn, bánh dẻo, bánh bó, chè xanh đánh, chè đông sương, chè khoai tía…

_Theo yeudulich_

----------

